# Will TEOTWAKI travel be like the Wild West with Gangs instead of Indians & Ambushes?



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Will TEOTWAWKI travel outside your immediate home area be 100% dangerous like the Wild West but with gangs instead of Indians and ambushes anytime you drive, cycle, walk etc? In other words you won't be able to go from State to State, City to City or even town top town without risking your life?


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty much.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Peaches I was starting to wonder where you'd gone. If you truly are serious about some of the questions you pose here then might I suggest you do some actual research into prepping, teotwawki, and human behavior during past events.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The further you travel after it hits the fan the more likely you are to be killed. There will be dead zones however. Places where there are few surviving people and no one is in control. 

I could imagine gangs taking over farms and ranches. Forcing people to become slaves in exchange for food. If gangs can force other people to produce food them they will become much more powerful and dangerous.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Peaches the question has no right or wrong answer. Everyone just has to guess because they don't KNOW. You can guess just as well as anyone else.
I'm fairly old and I am trying to remember how bad it was during the last TEOTWAWKI. Oh wait I guess there never has been TEOTWAWKI. So we just have to let our imaginations run wild with speculations.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*There's Never Been TEOTWAWKI Sorry*



ras1219como said:


> Peaches I was starting to wonder where you'd gone. If you truly are serious about some of the questions you pose here then might I suggest you do some actual research into prepping, teotwawki, and human behavior during past events.


There's Never Been TEOTWAWKI Sorry

What you don't seem to get is I'm just interested in other peoples thoughts and opinion to help tweak or replace my ultimate plans and they can do the same if they wish.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think any kind of movement could be bad. You take the chance of ambush and taking a chance of losing everything including your life.I would stay "out of sight out of mind" in a real SHTF time line.Gangs will be on the rise,hunger,and other dangers are not worth travleing unless you have too.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

It really depends on where you live, and the time of year, Here if TSHTF in winter most people will die, it gets cold in the winter, and it snows and blows, even it normal times people get hurt because they don't pay attention to the weather. Hypothermia and dehydration will take out a lot of people both good and bad. 
Living where there is no real winter will be a lot easier for those who want to take advantage of others.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

PeachesBackwards said:


> There's Never Been TEOTWAWKI Sorry
> 
> What you don't seem to get is I'm just interested in other peoples thoughts and opinion to help tweak or replace my ultimate plans and they can do the same if they wish.


There has never been a world wide TEOTWAWKI. There have however been short term events that have had similar and dire consequences. Hurricane Katrina, fukushima, LA riots, etc.

You can learn a lot about human behavior by studying those events and what happened during them.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

ras1219como said:


> There has never been a world wide TEOTWAWKI. There have however been short term events that have had similar and dire consequences. Hurricane Katrina, fukushima, LA riots, etc.
> 
> You can learn a lot about human behavior by studying those events and what happened during them.


Interesting interpretation. By my definition TEOT*World*AWKI Means just that literally. Others are SHTF situations. As long as there is some hope in sight its not TEOTWAWKI I'm not really worried about SHTF for that reason.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Tirediron said:


> It really depends on where you live, and the time of year, Here if TSHTF in winter most people will die, it gets cold in the winter, and it snows and blows, even it normal times people get hurt because they don't pay attention to the weather. Hypothermia and dehydration will take out a lot of people both good and bad.
> Living where there is no real winter will be a lot easier for those who want to take advantage of others.


One interesting dilemma that comes to mind is, are you safer living in an undesirable area, such as Bismark North Dakota with freezing weather in TEOTWAWKI because chances are good no one will want to migrate their or in a mild climate where more people equals more threats.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Interesting interpretation. By my definition TEOT*World*AWKI Means just that literally. Others are SHTF situations. As long as there is some hope in sight its not TEOTWAWKI I'm not really worried about SHTF for that reason.


You should still study human behavior that has occurred during short term situations. If you don't then you're not taking full advantage of the valuable insight they can provide. Human behavior is extremely predictable and people will behave much the same way in long term events as they do in short term events.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

And if you aren't worried about short term SHTF situations you should be. They are just as likely to cause destruction and death.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> *There's Never Been TEOTWAWKI Sorry
> *
> What you don't seem to get is I'm just interested in other peoples thoughts and opinion to help tweak or replace my ultimate plans and they can do the same if they wish.


Sorry, but that just aint right.

TEOTWAWKI stands for "The end of the world as we know it", there have been countless events throughout history that were/can/should be labeled as such for the people in those situations. There have been many times that entire regions were devastated by disease, famine, drought, war, monumental scale natural disasters, etc that caused varying degrees of breakdown of society/government/rule of law. In many of these situations there was little to no outside aid. If you want examples, the Holodomor and Great Chinese Famine are a couple that come to mind, both dealing with governments and food but examples exist in every flavour.

Now this is not just some semantic argument, the definition of the term is in fact the actual question you are asking in the O.P; "In TEOTWAWKI will there be ...?" That assumes there is one specific event that unfolds in some uniform manner that can be called TEOTWAWKI, which is of course ridiculous, anybody that thinks there is only one way for things to go knows nothing about human nature, history, or the universe in general (or they are lying to themselves).

So the logical answer to the O.P is that Yes, a situation as described certainly sounds like a TEOTWAWKI, and is likely at least to some degree in most TEOTWAWKI scenarios, depending on factors like location.

Another factor is what you consider to be "gangs". I think most will agree, as does history that many people are likely to form groups to defend themselves, many of these will likely lay claim to land or resources, they are likely to make some morally questionable decisions (seen though objective eyes). Is that a gang?

ETA; Why is it that every time I get distracted and leave a window open for awhile before posting there are a million posts before I finish?:dunno:


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

In the old days (dark ages and prior) travel was very dangerous and except for short distances thru known terrain only accomplished by those who HAD TO and who were well escorted and traveled in a group.

I have no reason to believe a break down of ROL in the US will result in anything different.
If anything worse since there is so much racial animus and sense of entitlement of other peoples stuff built up


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Closed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

